
More Intelligible Mobile Sue-athon Chart - shawndumas
http://s3.amazonaws.com/data.tumblr.com/tumblr_l9ucqq8ZMD1qa34geo1_1280.jpg?AWSAccessKeyId=0RYTHV9YYQ4W5Q3HQMG2&Expires=1286451002&Signature=becBieF4u6jvrkK3aICQAEV41DM%3D
======
stevek
What a strange infographic. Why are google & oracle on opposite sides, but
nokia & quallcomm neighbors? Deliberate or accidental? It looks more "graphic"
than "info".

~~~
mansr
The companies are placed in clockwise alphabetical order. Nothing sinister.

------
shawndumas
Source: <http://news.designlanguage.com/post/1252039209>

